# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  Mibanco ha otorgado más de 12,000 créditos a las mypes del sector agropecuario

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Con aportes del Agrobanco se han beneficiado a 9,845 empresarios del sector.*     *Lima, mar. 09 (ANDINA).-* Mibanco anunció hoy que ha entregado más de 12,000 créditos que beneficiaron a 9,845 empresarios de las micro y pequeñas empresas (mypes) de los sectores agricultura, ganadería, acuicultura y forestación a nivel nacional.  
Indicó que el financiamiento de estos créditos fue posible gracias al contrato global de canalización de recursos firmado entre Mibanco y el Banco Agropecuario (Agrobanco) en setiembre del 2007 por un monto total de 30 millones de nuevos soles.  
Así las personas que accedieron al crédito pudieron emprender nuevos negocios, afianzar los ya existentes o perfeccionar sus técnicas de trabajo.  
De otro lado, informó que el crecimiento de las colocaciones de Mibanco en el sector agropecuario durante el año 2008 fue de 69 por ciento.  
Mibanco se ha convertido en la entidad financiera con la mayor cantidad de clientes en zonas rurales, preocupándose por dar a empresarios de las mypes del sector agro créditos que les permitan iniciar o desarrollar aún más sus negocios, señaló su gerente general, Rafael Llosa.  
Destacó además la importancia del convenio suscrito entre Mibanco y el Agrobanco ya que a través del mismo se ha impulsado y fortalecido los negocios de miles de emprendedores.Temas similares: Artículo: Asociación económica con Japón beneficiará a textiles, confecciones y sector agropecuario Artículo: Minag aprobó Plan de Contingencia del Sector Agropecuario 2011 - 2012 Artículo: Producción agrícola crecería 3.3% este año y sector agropecuario 3.6%, según Scotiabank Artículo: Sector Agropecuario ocupa al 32.5% de la Población Económicamente Activa en Perú Las mypes  y  el sector agrario

----------

